# Nebraska



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone looking for a D.I.Y Archery Hunt in Nebraska shoot me a PM. I have leads on a couple of opportunities. 

Just looking to help a few guys out who want to hunt out of state. I go to Nebraska every year and fell in love with it. It's a fun hunt, and a good opportunity to step back in time and see America how it was intended to be. Just a laid back community. 

I'm heading out Turkey hunting this year too if anyone is looking for an awesome out of State Turkey Hunt. This is the place to be! Turkeys by the hundreds.


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

How much is a NR Turkey tag? Also is this private or public land?? What caliber deer are you seeing/killing?? Drove thru there on my way back from Kansas and liked the way it looked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Turkey Tags are $92 plus $27 for a Habitat Stamp. You can buy up to three turkey tags. LOTS of turkeys out there. 

I created an album under my name called Nebraska. These are a few of the bucks we've taken out in Nebraska over the years.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Very cool. Are Nebraska deer tags OTC? What is their cost? Since there are mule deer being taken as well, is this in the western portion of the state? Do you know what their archery season dates are?


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Ready to go bear hunting again but it all sounds like a god time.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

PM is full im interested


----------



## doughboy551 (Dec 30, 2002)

PMs sent....not returned.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Always interested, shoot me info also when you can thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Unfortunately I keep getting kicked off, then I have to log back on, Not sure what is going on. But i'm getting tired of typing responses and then hitting send only to find out that I'm not logged in anymore.:rant: Frustrating. I think the problem is on my end. 

I've PM'd a few guys, but do have more of you guys to talk to. Hopefully this weekend.

Sorry for the long response time.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Id be interested, most likely only if an archery hunt though.

Sounds like a fun time. Send me a PM please.:chillin:


----------

